

What An Underperforming Conversion Funnel Looks Like: A Case Study - danhodgins
http://www.saastimes.com/underperforming-conversion-funnel-minecraft-saas

======
Sodman5544
How many conversions?

~~~
danhodgins
The specific answer regarding conversions is zero purchases, but over 200
accounts created, and hundreds of email addresses. This suggests that perhaps
a 'soft offer' such as free server setup guide emailed to the user might
perform better. We'll conduct experiment and collect empirical data, and let
users vote with clicks, email addresses and credit cards.

Have you faced similar challenges?

